# La pandémie arrive!



## JDrewX (16 Avril 2010)

Bonjour à tous,

Je voulais savoir certains d'entre vous ont eut des problèmes de connexion wifi sur leur Ipad. Depuis hier soir mon joujou refuse de se connecter à mon wifi, autant vous dire que c'est plus que frustrant. J'ai formaté mais rien n'y fait, le problème est tenace et, à voir les forums américains, c'est un réel soucis pour Apple. Le bug est bel et bien arrivé chez nous et j'ai comme une petite impression qu'il est derrière le report de la date de sortie internationale...
Bref, certains d'entre vous ont-ils les mêmes soucis? Ont-ils trouvé des solutions? Si tel n'est pas le cas, je ne vous les souhaite pas car un Ipad sans wifi c'est un peu comme un ordinateur sans clavier... presque inutile!!!!


----------



## clagir (17 Avril 2010)

Pour l'instant je me connecte sans soucis. J'ai une connexion sur une borne Apple. Il me semble avoir lu que certaine borne wifi posaient problème. A-tu essayer ailleurs ?


----------



## regsam (17 Avril 2010)

J'ai acheté hier mon iPad à Paris et je n'ai que du plaisir à l'utiliser.
Aucun problème de wifi.


----------

